# Lyft underage cancel fee



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I almost feel bad... almost


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I almost feel bad... almost


If only it was real and ought to be!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> If only it was real and ought to be!


It is real...I can show the e mail


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> I almost feel bad... almost


Wait....are you saying you got paid $10 for an underage cancel fee and it wasn't a scheduled ride? Because if that's true....here is the email I just sent to Lyft yesterday:

_*Jan 27, 12:10 PM PST

Subject: Why can't Lyft do something about the crazy number of minors that are allowed to open accounts?

This is getting absolutely ridiculous! And why do you allow children under 18 years old to open accounts? Why do you not require them to prove they are at least 18 years old? I think the cancel fee should be moved up to $10 for these under age passengers who are allowed to set up accounts and then waste our time and gas. I get too many of these every week! Also, this last passenger who was 17 years old, when I told her that I could not take her since she was not 18, said that I am the first one Who has told her this! At the same time, I was given a message that this was her first ride and to welcome her on Lyft! LOL ?!?!?! Your screening process of passengers leaves much to be desired! How is it that she is a new passenger and still claims that "all other drivers" have taken her with no question? Are you allowing under age passengers to open new accounts constantly in order to get the new rider credit? So please consider upping the cancellation fee to $10 because you are allowing our time to be wasted on these requests! Now, in case you didn't realize why I am writing this email it is because my last passenger was 17 years old. I am attaching the waybill screenshot so you can deactivate her account. Again. But I know you will allow her to open another account anyway. Sigh.*_

Attachment(s)
This email is a service from Lyft. Delivered by Zendesk
---------------------------------------------

Could they actually have implemented this already? So quickly?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wait....are you saying you got paid $10 for an underage cancel fee and it wasn't a scheduled ride? Because if that's true....here is the email I just sent to Lyft yesterday:
> 
> _*Jan 27, 12:10 PM PST
> 
> ...


No idea about that but I did get $10


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> No idea about that but I did get $10


Did you just enter it as a no-show? Or was there a new category that was available to report it under? i.e.=Minor? 



Juggalo9er said:


> It is real...I can show the e mail


What email? Please upload it for us.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Did you just enter it as a no-show? Or was there a new category that was available to report it under? i.e.=Minor?
> 
> I cancelled the trip and immediately called stating paxholes was underage
> 
> What email? Please upload it for us.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Was this yesterday? Did you request $10 or did they just OFFER? Cause after my email yesterday....I think I should have gotten the same...but no reply to my email as of yet!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Was this yesterday? Did you request $10 or did they just OFFER? Cause after my email yesterday....I think I should have gotten the same...but no reply to my email as of yet!!!


It was today


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> It was today


And did you* ASK FOR* $10 or they just voluntarily PAID you $10?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> And did you* ASK FOR $10* or they just voluntarily PAID you $10?


I asked only for the cancel fee


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> I asked only for the cancel fee


Hmmmmmm.  I hope they are going to start paying* all of us* $10 for underage cancel fees now!!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It may have been a scheduled ride. In that case, the cancellation fee would have been $10.

IF Lyft actually has a cancellation fee for minors, they keep it secret. However, I reported a young kid with a fraudulent account a week ago, and got a $5 cancellation fee that I didn't even ask for.

Who knows? The ways of Lyft are...weird.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I get a lot of pings from high schools. I ask the potential pax if they're 18 since I can't drive anyone under 18. They say yes and off we go. Lyft doesn't require me to see ID.


----------



## Gonzo Donny (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm new to all of this (not a driver, but looking into it) and have a question regarding the age issue. I have two kids (11 and 13) and have been contemplating using Lyft or some other service to get them to/from school. This is because my wife is a full time college student and I just graduated and am looking for work. We have no friends or family to help us, so if I get offered a full time job, I have to find someone who can get my kids to/from school. Is this age restriction a policy issue from Lyft and/or Uber or is it something else? Neither of my children are legally required to be in child safety seats, so they need no special accommodation. I saw people complaining about this on an Uber board as well and I was just curious.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Gonzo Donny said:


> I'm new to all of this (not a driver, but looking into it) and have a question regarding the age issue. I have two kids (11 and 13) and have been contemplating using Lyft or some other service to get them to/from school. This is because my wife is a full time college student and I just graduated and am looking for work. We have no friends or family to help us, so if I get offered a full time job, I have to find someone who can get my kids to/from school. Is this age restriction a policy issue from Lyft and/or Uber or is it something else? Neither of my children are legally required to be in child safety seats, so they need no special accommodation. I saw people complaining about this on an Uber board as well and I was just curious.


Number one question: Does their school district not provide bus service?


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Gonzo Donny said:


> I'm new to all of this (not a driver, but looking into it) and have a question regarding the age issue. I have two kids (11 and 13) and have been contemplating using Lyft or some other service to get them to/from school. This is because my wife is a full time college student and I just graduated and am looking for work. We have no friends or family to help us, so if I get offered a full time job, I have to find someone who can get my kids to/from school. Is this age restriction a policy issue from Lyft and/or Uber or is it something else? Neither of my children are legally required to be in child safety seats, so they need no special accommodation. I saw people complaining about this on an Uber board as well and I was just curious.


DO NOT PUT YOUR KIDS IN THESE CARS!
The driver is driving as an uninsured motorist.
Don't do it.


----------



## Gonzo Donny (Jan 28, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> Number one question: Does their school district not provide bus service?


No they do not.



TCANN said:


> DO NOT PUT YOUR KIDS IN THESE CARS!
> The driver is driving as an uninsured motorist.
> Don't do it.


Can you elaborate? Doesn't Lyft and Uber require their drivers to have comprehensive insurance?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Gonzo Donny said:


> Is this age restriction a policy issue from Lyft and/or Uber or is it something else?


This reminder/alert was sent to all Lyft drivers just this week:


----------



## Gonzo Donny (Jan 28, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> This reminder/alert was sent to all Lyft drivers just this week:


Yeah, I just saw this in another thread and I'm a bit surprised by this quite frankly. I totally get people being afraid of liability or people making accusations against them involving children (I used to be a cop). On the other hand, there are very legitimate reasons for providing transport for children. As I mentioned in the other thread, there is a company near me that does nothing but transport children to/from school, events, etc. as there is no bus service out here. Policy is policy, but I find it interesting.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I almost feel bad... almost


No Power Zones.

*laughs*

It's Morphin time!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wait....are you saying you got paid $10 for an underage cancel fee and it wasn't a scheduled ride? Because if that's true....here is the email I just sent to Lyft yesterday:
> 
> _*Jan 27, 12:10 PM PST
> 
> ...


I sent such a letter six months ago, asking for a higher cancel fee to make it clear that Lyft is serious about keeping these riders off system. I'm sure many other drivers did as well.



Gonzo Donny said:


> Yeah, I just saw this in another thread and I'm a bit surprised by this quite frankly. I totally get people being afraid of liability or people making accusations against them involving children (I used to be a cop). On the other hand, there are very legitimate reasons for providing transport for children. As I mentioned in the other thread, there is a company near me that does nothing but transport children to/from school, events, etc. as there is no bus service out here. Policy is policy, but I find it interesting.


As I mentioned in the other thread, drivers of children are typically required to have more extensive background checks and training.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Gonzo Donny said:


> Can you elaborate? Doesn't Lyft and Uber require their drivers to have comprehensive insurance?


They only require that you have personal insurance; not sure what you mean by comprehensive insurance.

What I am saying is that any insurance provided by Lyft or Uber is nullified when you transport an unaccompanied minor; or any other violation of ToS. The driver is on his/her own.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Gonzo Donny said:


> Yeah, I just saw this in another thread and I'm a bit surprised by this quite frankly. I totally get people being afraid of liability or people making accusations against them involving children (I used to be a cop). On the other hand, there are very legitimate reasons for providing transport for children. As I mentioned in the other thread, there is a company near me that does nothing but transport children to/from school, events, etc. as there is no bus service out here. Policy is policy, but I find it interesting.


It may have to do with the insurance that Lyft has. I know at one time Uber's insurance prohibited UM's too (though I haven't looked at the latest Uber insurance policy in a few months). *I used to be a LEO too. Frankly, I only take kids of my clients; but in those cases, I'm likely driving the parent's car anyway.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Gonzo Donny said:


> No they do not.


PTA has no advice on carpools?

You're going to put your kids in a car with a total stranger driving ?

So they are in a two parent family and neither of you are willing to arrange your lives to take them to school?

Put them on bicycles. They will be much safer.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In many cities the taxis are allowed to take minors because they undergo better background checks.

Uber and Lyft has it against policy. In some states, like CA and OR, it is also against the law to transport unaccompanied minors in a TNC without the advanced background requirements.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Gonzo Donny said:


> Can you elaborate? Doesn't Lyft and Uber require their drivers to have comprehensive insurance?


While there is a passenger in the car, both Uber and Lyft provide a million dollar policy. The idiot you were replying to doesn't know what he's talking about.

Both Uber and Lyft require that a driver has a personal policy in place for their car, even though that policy is superceded by the Uber or Lyft policy when logged in and online.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Gonzo Donny said:


> Yeah, I just saw this in another thread and I'm a bit surprised by this quite frankly. I totally get people being afraid of liability or people making accusations against them involving children (I used to be a cop). On the other hand, there are very legitimate reasons for providing transport for children. As I mentioned in the other thread, there is a company near me that does nothing but transport children to/from school, events, etc. as there is no bus service out here. Policy is policy, but I find it interesting.


I am a bit surprised at your willingness to put your children into a random person's car. The only thing a background check does is identify people who have been caught and convicted. I would never put my daughter in a Lyft/Uber/Taxi alone, that is asking for trouble.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Gonzo Donny said:


> I'm new to all of this (not a driver, but looking into it) and have a question regarding the age issue. I have two kids (11 and 13) and have been contemplating using Lyft or some other service to get them to/from school. This is because my wife is a full time college student and I just graduated and am looking for work. We have no friends or family to help us, so if I get offered a full time job, I have to find someone who can get my kids to/from school. Is this age restriction a policy issue from Lyft and/or Uber or is it something else? Neither of my children are legally required to be in child safety seats, so they need no special accommodation. I saw people complaining about this on an Uber board as well and I was just curious.


Don't start driving find another way to make money. Not what they say it is.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Gonzo Donny said:


> Yeah, I just saw this in another thread and I'm a bit surprised by this quite frankly. I totally get people being afraid of liability or people making accusations against them involving children (I used to be a cop). On the other hand, there are very legitimate reasons for providing transport for children. As I mentioned in the other thread, there is a company near me that does nothing but transport children to/from school, events, etc. as there is no bus service out here. Policy is policy, but I find it interesting.


Most markets have a kid transportation version of uber (where everyone is background checked and approved and what not). I think in the Dallas area there is one called Taxi Mom (not sure if that's the one you mentioned near you or not). There are others all over the place (I forget the names though). I haven't checked into each of them individually, but I know that services like that exist. If you're already aware of one near you, then that might be the way to go.

Of course they are going to cost a bit more than a standard Uber, but you're paying for the safety of your children. So that really shouldn't matter.


----------

